# Kosten Alpencross?



## ce_es (22. Mai 2009)

moin moin,

ne strecke von leicht bis schwer über die aplen zu finden ist ja recht
einfach, aber wie sieht das mit den kosten aus? hier ab düsseldorf
kostet ne zugfahrt bis in den süden deutschlands schon mal so 300 e.
die überführung mit shuttle vom gardasee zurück schlägt nochmal mit
ca. 150 e. zu buche. dazu kommen übernachtungen, essen, trinken,
etc. ... das übliche.

wie sieht euer budget für nen alpencross aus?
wieviel gebt ihr tatsächlich für die reise aus?

g.
c.


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2009)

wenn du abends essen gehst, musst du fuer essen+uebernachtung mindestens mit einem fuffi/tag rechnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (22. Mai 2009)

Wir mieten für die Überfahrt von Stuttgart nach Garmisch einen Mini-Bus, den wir in Stuttgart holen und und Garmisch abgeben können (Einweg-Miete, machen fast alle größeren Autovermieter). Das kostet incl. Sprit so um die 200 Euro von Stuttgart aus. Bei 5 Personen lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall, vor allem auch zeitlich. Vielleicht spart ihr dadurch auch.

Insgesamt rechne ich mit so 700-900 Euro für alles.


----------



## peter muc (22. Mai 2009)

ce_es schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> die überführung mit shuttle vom gardasee zurück schlägt nochmal mit
> ca. 150 e. zu buche.



150 euro ???  bis nach düsseldorf oder in den süden von deutschland ? 
falls "nur in den süden" gehts auch für die hälfe, bis düsseldorf wär's ein fairer preis


----------



## ce_es (22. Mai 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> 150 euro ???  bis nach düsseldorf oder in den süden von deutschland ?
> falls "nur in den süden" gehts auch für die hälfe, bis düsseldorf wär's ein fairer preis


 
nene, ich meine vom gardasee bis in den süden deutschlands - münchen oder garmisch und von da aus mit dem zug wieder richtung düsseldorf.



peter muc schrieb:


> falls "nur in den süden" gehts auch für die hälfe


 
wie?


----------



## tiwi (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Wir haben 2008 für die oriinale Heckmaier Tour in 6 Etappen mit einer Übernachtung in Oberstdorf und 2 in Riva  mit Benzin für das eigene Auto, Zug von Gardasee nach Oberstdorf und Jeden Tag Übernachtung mit essen ca. 600 Euro benötigt.

Sparen kannst du nur an den Übernachtungen welche sich zwischen 35 und 50 Euro mit Frühstück und teilweise sogar Abendbrot belaufen.

Aber auch an den Fahrtkosten. Wir fahren mit dem PKW oder Transporter eines Freundes. Somit gehen die Spritkosten durch die Anzahl der Mitfahrer.
Damit bleibt es bei uns mit 35 Euro pro Nase für Hin und Rückfahrt im Rahmen.

Die Zugfahrt zurüch kostet ca. 60 Euro. Also kommen wir mit ca. 100 Euro pro Nase für den Transport recht gut weg. Und mit 500 Euro kommt man sehr gut über die Alpen.

Denn das Hefeweizen soll ja auch in der Schweiz nicht fehlen.

Also wir fahren diese Jahr zu viert die Albrecht Tour ab 15.06. in 7 Tagen und bleiben noch einen Tag am See und dann wieder zurück.


Der Berg ruft!


----------



## peter muc (22. Mai 2009)

ce_es schrieb:


> wie?



sufu benutzen, stichwort "shuttle" 

z.B. hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392467&highlight=shuttle
oder hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381092&highlight=shuttle

mein tipp: 
www.bike-n-ride.de

gruß, peter


----------



## ce_es (22. Mai 2009)

danke.


----------



## lahnbiker (22. Mai 2009)

300 EUR Hin- und Rückfahrt mit der Bahn für eine Person? Finde ich recht hoch. Da lohnt es sich ja mit einem Mietwagen.

Meist kann man doch auch einen Sparpreis zum Bahnfahren nutzen. 
Wenn man Zeit hat (und einem mehrmaliges Umsteigen nichts ausmacht) und zu mehreren fährt, dann lohnen sich eventuell auch die Ländertickets. Haben wir von Hessen aus zu zweit auch schon mal gemacht. In Verbindung mit unseren Semestertickets hatten wir damals sogar nur das Bayernticket und zusätzlich Radkarten kaufen müssen.


----------



## bikec (22. Mai 2009)

Zur Frage:

Ich plane fÃ¼r einen 7 tÃ¤gigien Alpencross mit Anfahrt und Abreise gut 500Euro immer ein:

- Anreise zum Startort mit Auto
- ÃN mi FS zw. 25â¬ und 40â¬
- Verpflegung pro Tag gut 10â¬
- RÃ¼ckfahrt bspw. Riva mit gut 80-90â¬ nach Lengries


----------



## Alperer (23. Mai 2009)

Ich schließe mich an, ca. 500 Euronen für eine Woche Alpencross.

Gruß
Alperer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (23. Mai 2009)

Wir nehmen auch 500Tacken mit! Für eine Woche!

Zugfahrt kostete uns hin und zurück 80Euro mit Räder. Auch aus dem Ruhrgebiet.

Rücktransfair pro Nase 90 Euro.

MFG


----------



## RICO (23. Mai 2009)

Wenn du von den Terminen etwas flexibel bist, gibt es oft gÃ¼nstige Nachtzug Angebote. Ich bin schon Ã¶fters fÃ¼r kleines Geld mit dem Nachtzug von KÃ¶ln nach MÃ¼nchen oder Mailand (Westalpencross) und dann mit RegionalzÃ¼gen zum Startort. Vom Gardasee zurÃ¼ck kommt man am gÃ¼nstigsten, wenn man mit dem Zug zum Brenner hochfÃ¤hrt und dann per Bike nach Innsbruck runterrollt. Von da wieder Zug. FÃ¼r Ãbernachtung mit HP muss man rund 50 â¬ rechnen und dann noch Mittags ne kleinigkeit.

GruÃ RICO


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Mai 2009)

wer auf jeglichen Luxus verzichten kann/will kommt recht gÃ¼nstig Ã¼ber die Alpen, ich war zwar nur 1 Woche so unterwegs, aber wir kamen insgesamt auf ca 150â¬. Da wir ne Runde gefahren sind gabs keinen RÃ¼cktransfer.


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2009)

wie lang ist ein stück schnur?


----------



## jan84 (23. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> wie lang ist ein stück schnur?



1 SSE

grüße
Jan


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2009)

sse? 
stück-schnur-einheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (23. Mai 2009)

Jop


----------



## ce_es (26. Mai 2009)

danke nochmal für die restlichen infos.


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Mai 2009)

Servus!
Wer im Börserl flach wie ne Briefmarke ist, sollte so wie ich eine Rundtour machen. Die Kosten für den Rücktransport entfallen dann. Wenn's um's Bergradeln geht ist's wurscht, wie man fährt und Rundkurse machen meiner Ansicht nach mehr Sinn als die Querung. Außerdem kann man einen Rundkurs so legen, daß man den Alpenhauptkamm 2 mal quert.

-> zum Bleistift: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/232/65/lang,germani/
Diese Runde könnte man auch in München oder Rosenheim locker starten. Da hätte man noch was nettes zum Einstrampeln. Braucht man halt ein bisserl mehr zeit.


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2009)

seh ich auch so - weniger aus finanzieller sicht, sondern vielmehr, was den ganzen terz drumherum angeht.


----------



## ce_es (26. Mai 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Wer im Börserl flach wie ne Briefmarke ist, sollte so wie ich eine Rundtour machen. Die Kosten für den Rücktransport entfallen dann. Wenn's um's Bergradeln geht ist's wurscht, wie man fährt und Rundkurse machen meiner Ansicht nach mehr Sinn als die Querung. Außerdem kann man einen Rundkurs so legen, daß man den Alpenhauptkamm 2 mal quert.
> 
> -> zum Bleistift: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/232/65/lang,germani/
> Diese Runde könnte man auch in München oder Rosenheim locker starten. Da hätte man noch was nettes zum Einstrampeln. Braucht man halt ein bisserl mehr zeit.



wäre auch ne überlegung wert. nur ich glaub von münchen aus ist mir das zu heavy.


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Mai 2009)

ce_es schrieb:


> nur ich glaub von münchen aus ist mir das zu heavy.


Wenn man es ein bisserl umplant, wärs gar nicht so wild. Dort ein Stückerl weg, dort die Tage ein bisserl anders und schon paßt's. Man könnte aber auch in Rosenheim starten und die paar Kliometer auf'n Radweg machen oder man fährt beim Tauernhaus nach Südtirol und kommt im Zillertal oder über den Brenner wieder zurück und kurbelt dafür ein paar Kilometer durch den Karwendel. ... oder .... oder ... oder. AlpenX heißt eigentlich nur, dass man den Hauptkamm quert, wenn überhaupt. Der Alpenhauptkamm ist z.B. beim Zillertal ganz hinten. Wenn man da drüber rollt hat man eigentlich seine Querung.

Auf outdooractive.com kannst dir das Online auf einer vernünftige Karte ansehen. Man kann dort einen Alpencross Layer einschalten und sieht dann eigentlich alle vernünftigen Möglichkeiten. Man hat schon fast pervers viele Möglichkeiten und wie gesagt: Wenn wirklich jeder Euro zählt, dann kann man die Prestigetour Oberstdorf - Garda bzw. Garmisch - Garda später, wenns im Säckl besser paßt, auch mal machen.


----------



## oliyah (26. Mai 2009)

Falls du doch per Zug reisen willst, schau mal auf Ebay nach Tchibotickets. 

Da gab es kÃ¼rzlich 6 Fahrten im Zeitraum von 15.06. bis 31.08. die man immer auÃer Freitags nutzen kann. Auf Ebay bekommt man ein Heft mit 6 Fahrten(z.B. 3 Personen hin- und zurÃ¼ck) fÃ¼r etwas Ã¼ber 200â¬... 

Ich war leider auch zu spÃ¤t dran und hab 190 gezahlt sind aber auch bei 200â¬ nicht einmal 35â¬/Fahrt und da man alle ZÃ¼ge zu allen Zeiten fahren kann ist das ein super Preis mMn.

edit: 
Fahrradaufpreis muss dann gegebenenfalls allerdings noch miteinberechnet werden. 

Unsere RÃ¼ckfahrt wird von Rovereto Ã¼ber Brenner nach Innsbruck gehen, dann bis hinter die deutsche Grenze und ab da gilt das Tchiboticket.


----------



## ce_es (26. Mai 2009)

jau, coole tipps. danke euch.


----------



## Deleted 4950 (27. Mai 2009)

bei der Rückfahrt fährt man in Italien bis zum Brenner eh billig, von dort per Bike nach Innsbruch, mit den "einfach raus" Ticket der ÖBB weiter, oder wenn genügen Zeit gleich per Rad nach Kufstein rollen und weiter mit den Bayern-Ticket oder am besten den Alpencross in Gegenrichtung fahren...


----------

